# Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%



## DedSec (9. März 2018)

*Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Hallo Freunde,
zunächst meine Hardware:
CPU= Intel 5930K, ASUS X99 Deluxe, SSD Samsung 850 1TB, Netzteil= Corsair AX 850 W RMi,16 GB G.Skill, 3000, RipJaws 4 rot.

Wie aus dem Titel des Threads  zu entnehmen ist, bleibt die Installation mittels einer gebrannten DVD Windows 10, 64 bit, Build 1709, beim Ladebalken 0% stehen.  Die Dateien werden zwar entpackt, aber danach erfolgt keine Installation.

Was habe ich bisher unternommen:

1. BIOS-Update, cmos-Reset,
2. RAM mit Memtest 86+ 10 Stunden ohne Befund getestet,
3. Netzteil getauscht,
4. Alle externen USB-Kabel getrennt, Maus und Tastatur direkt ans Board angeschlossen,
5. Nur die SSD angeschlossen (SATA-Kabel geprüft und vorsorglich getauscht),
6. DVD mit Win10.Iso  ins ROM-Laufwerk gelegt,
7. Bootreihenfolge auf das ROM-Laufwerk gestellt,
8. PC bootete, es folgten die üblichen Installationsabfragen (wohin, Upgrade, Key), entpacken der Dateien, selbst nach vier Stunden noch 0%.

Wenn ich über das Media Creations Tool installiere,=>Freeze. 
Was kann ich noch tun?


----------



## Renax (9. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Hast du es denn schonmal über einen USB Stick versucht?


----------



## DedSec (9. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Ja, dasselbe Ergebnis.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Besitzt das Board verschiedene Sata Controller? Die SSD mal an nen anderen Sata Anschluss stöpseln...
Sind oft farblich voneinander zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Schwarzseher (9. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Die SSD ist zu 100% in Ordnung?


----------



## DedSec (9. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Die SSD wird im BIOS und in einem anderen System einwandfrei erkannt.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Mein Vorschlag mal getestet?


----------



## DedSec (10. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Ich kann das erst morgen testen. Ich melde mich dann zurück.


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Via USB Stick hat der Installationsprozess auch nicht gestartet oder noch nicht probiert?


----------



## DedSec (11. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Ein Anschlusswechsel der Port bringt auch keine Änderung.
Ich versuche jetzt mal via USB. Aber das kann eigentlich keine Lösung sein. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Am besten die neuste Version über Media Creation downloaden. die 1709
Hast du noch eine "normale"Hdd wo rumliegen wo du die Install mal probieren könntest,ob es ein Laufwerksproblem ist.


----------



## DedSec (13. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Heute Abend werde ich versuchen, Windows 10 auf eine HDD zu installieren. Mal kurz als Perspektive:
Falls das auch nicht geht, wo kann dann der Fehler noch liegen?

Edit: Auf der HDD lässt sich Windows 10 nicht installieren. Gleichviel ob von einem DVD-Laufwerk mittels gebrannter ISO oder mittels USB-Stick  (Creation Media Tool).
Beim Entpacken bleibt die Installation hängen. 

Jetzt bin ich wirklich fertig. Woran könnte es noch liegen?


----------



## DedSec (14. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Hat keiner mehr eine Idee?


----------



## Schwarzseher (14. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Mal mit einem Ram Riegel versucht?
Teste mal versuchsweise mit Windows 7 ob es nur Softwareseitig ein Problem gibt.


----------



## DedSec (14. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Ich keinen Windows 7 Key.


----------



## Schwarzseher (14. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Kann man doch auch ohne key mal installieren.Nur mal zu gucken ob es überhaupt installiert wird.Key braucht man doch nur zum aktivieren.
Du willst doch Ideen


----------



## DedSec (14. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Mit einem Riegel geht's auch nicht.


----------



## Jibbomat (14. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Bemüh mal Googel unter... Windows 10 im Uefi Modus Installieren.

Vielleicht klemmt es da.

Hatte das grad erst, vielleicht passt es bei dir ja auch. 
Kann es nur Mangels Ahnung nicht rüberbringen


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Ist der Rechner neu oder willst Du nur einfach mal so eine „frische“ Installation durchführen?
Lief den vorher schon Windows drauf (welche Version)?
Bei dem Versuch Windows via USB zu installieren:
-	Aktuellste ISO von Windows10 verwendet (Media Creation oder händisch heruntergeladen)?
-	War das DVD-Laufwerk abgeklemmt?
-	USB-Strick 2.0 oder 3.0?
-	USB-Stick an 2.0 oder 3.0-Port versucht?
-	Ist die SSD aufgeteilt oder blank?
-	Installation im „UEFI-Mode“ oder normal als „Booten von Datenträger“ durchgeführt?

Das sind immer so Sachen, die schieflaufen könnten bei der Windows10-Installation.

Hatte die Tage genau das selbe Dilemma mit einem neuen Laptop von Dell, der mochte die ersten zwei USB-Sticks 
nicht und hing daher bei der Installation.
Mein Desktop-Rechner mag es auch nicht, wenn andere Laufwerke dran sind während der Installation und spuckt Fehler aus wie 
„Windows kann auf diesem Datenträger nicht installiert werden“


----------



## DedSec (15. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Hast Du vielleicht einen Link?


----------



## DooNeo (15. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Evtl. mal Graka. und Laufwerk trennen alles was du nicht für einen Start brauchst weg, dann neu versuchen.


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*



DeadSec schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Hast Du vielleicht einen Link?



Was für nen Link brauchst Du den?


----------



## DedSec (15. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*



grasshopper_1975 schrieb:


> Ist der Rechner neu oder willst Du nur einfach mal so eine „frische“ Installation durchführen?
> Lief den vorher schon Windows drauf (welche Version)?
> Bei dem Versuch Windows via USB zu installieren:
> -	Aktuellste ISO von Windows10 verwendet (Media Creation oder händisch heruntergeladen)?
> ...



Meine Frage zu dem Link bezog sich auf die Antwort über Dir (Bemüh mal Googel unter... Windows 10 im Uefi Modus Installieren.)

Das Problem hat eine kleine Vorgeschichte:
Im November 17 wurde das Booten immer langsamer. Dann fiel eine relativ alte HDD aus. Auch ein SSD wurde nicht mehr erkannt. Eine andere SSD wurde zwar erkannt, aber die Installation klappte nicht. Deshalb hatte ich Windows 10 auf einer SSD installiert, aber -gedanklich fehlerhaft- auf einem anderen System. Nach dem Anschluss der Windows-SSD an das X99er System fror Windows beim Start regelmäßig ein. Daher meine nunmehrigen Versuche, Windows auf dem X99er System zu installieren. Die Hardware dürfte intakt sein. Jedenfalls habe ich fast alle Komponenten (bis auf das Board und die CPU) geprüft bzw. ausgewechselt.  Die CPU dürfte auch intakt sein, sonst wäre der Memtest86 nicht 10 Stunden fehlerfrei durchgelaufen. Inwieweit das Board defekt ist, weiß ich nicht mit Sicherheit. Doch das BIOS funktioniert, alles wird angezeigt, Einstellungen werden übernommen und das BIOS-Update funzte ebenfalls.
Derzeit verbleiben nur die Hinweise zum Deaktivieren von Secure Boot, CSM ausschalten usw,


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Also an und für sich ist die Sache mit dem UEFI relativ simple:
Wenn Du deinen Rechner startest und das Bild vom Bios erscheint, einfach „F8“ oder „12“ drücken, dann solltest Du eigentlich die bootbaren Datenträger angezeigt bekommen.
(Ist zumindest Standard bei Dell und Gigabyte, am sensten einfach mal einen Blick ins Handbuch werfen)

Wenn dein USB-Stick mit den Windows10-Installationsdateien angesteckt ist und erkannt wird, taucht dieser in der Liste der Datenträger auf.
Jetzt hast du 2 Möglichkeiten:
Entweder den Stick auswählen (normale Installation) ODER den Eintrag auswählen, vor dem „UEFI:“ steht. Damit installiert sich Windows10 im UEFI-Mode.

Hätte ich eine Auflistung deiner Hardware hätte auch ich passende Screenshots suchen können (hab aber selbst verpennt nach der Hardware zu fragen, sry).

Warum die SSD mit der Installation von einem anderen Rechner nicht geklappt hat sollte einfach zu erklären sein… ANDERE Hardware!! 
Es wird immer empfohlen bei neuer Hardware das System auch neu zu installieren, um genau solchen Fehlern aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## Jibbomat (15. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*



DeadSec schrieb:


> Meine Frage zu dem Link bezog sich auf die Antwort über Dir (Bemüh mal Googel unter... Windows 10 im Uefi Modus Installieren.)



Googel ...  Windows 10 im Uefi Modus installieren


2. eintrag von oben 


Windows 10 Clean Install mit UEFI: Saubere Neuinstallation vom USB-Stick - PC Magazin


Man muss halt dieses csm aktivieren und die optionen auf Uefi stellen.

dann neustarten mit dem Stick ..  entweder F8 ( bei Asus )  andere ? weis ich nicht

oder eben wieder ins Bios und nach der Boot reihenfolge guggen..

es muss Uefi:  xxx usb stick ......  also Uefi davor stehen


kann man sicher auch im alten Modus Installieren.  dachte es fehlt bei dir halt irgendwie an den Bootoptionen.
bei mir hatte der da einen hänger worauf ich das mit dem Uefi ergoogelt hab. wusste vorher nichtmal das es das gibt


----------



## DedSec (16. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Also folgende Einstellungen, waren  BIOS:

UEFI Only

CSM ist auch an, sonst kann man keine Einstellungen im Hinblick auf UEFI oder Legacy tätigen

Secure Boot aus

Dann habe ich versucht, Windows 10 zu installieren. Da ist der PC beim Ladebildschirm der Installation eingefroren (Maus hat sich nicht mehr bewegen lassen). Das ganze habe ich 3x probiert.

Auf der Forumseite gab es einen Link mit Anleitung für eine UEFI Installation. Der bin ich Schritt für Schritt gefolgt.

Secure Boot wieder an. Leider hat das auch nichts geholfen.

Maus, Tastatur und USB Stick, waren direkt an das Mainboard angeschlossen

Windows 7 ging nicht. Auf Chip kann man die ISO nicht laden. Sondern über ein anderes Programm. Dieser bietet erst ab Win 8 an

Ich habe alles wie in dem Forum geraten probiert. Leider keinen Erfolg.

Es ist schon frustrierend wenn das schwule Windows nicht will. 

Ich habe auch mal den Microsoft Support gefragt. Aber die Leute da haben keine Ahnung von dem Produkt, was sie verkaufen.

Hardware ist es wahrscheinlich nicht. Sonst würden wir es merken, oder?

Es ist irgendetwas im BIOS, was wir übersehen?


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Um die Hardware mal auszuschließen ladt dir mal nen Linux Mint runter
Linux Mint | heise Download
Download - Linux Mint

Die ISO kannst Du auch mal testen, also bootfähig auf den USB-Stick packen und als Live-System testen
(LinuxLive USB Creator sehr gutes Tool für bootfähige Linux-Sticks)

Sollte es an der Hardware liegen, dann sollte es damit auch schon Probleme geben…
Ware mal gut zu wissen was ne Live-Distro dazu sagt.
Wenn die SSD eh leer ist, kannst du auch versuchen das mal zu installieren. Wenn die Hardware wirklich einen Weg hat, wirst Du es merken.


----------



## DedSec (17. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Das wurde auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt, nachdem ich Linux gebootet habe. Es standen die im Bild dargestellten Optionen zur Auswahl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sodann im Compatility Modus gebootet und das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach passiert nix mehr 

Bei einem Integrity-of the-medium-Test erhielt ich 71 Fehler. In einem anderen PC funktionierte der Stcik


----------



## Schwarzseher (17. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Evt. macht ja ein Controller Probleme.Festplatten oder USB ports.
Install über DVD ging ja aber auch nicht oder?Denke es liegt ein Hardware Problem vor.
Zumal eine Install mit Win 7 ja auch nicht funzte.


----------



## DedSec (17. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Kannst Du das etwas näher eingrenzen?
Vermutlich sind die Controller des Boards defekt?


----------



## Schwarzseher (17. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Naja nur so eine Vermutung.
Bin ja Schwarzseher und nicht Hellseher
Das wird man ohne Austausch des Boards schwer feststellen können.


----------



## DedSec (18. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Ich schicke das Board mit einer genauen Fehlerbeschreibung zur RMA. Mal sehen, was ASUS so meint. Das Board wurde am 02.12.2014 gekauft. Die Gewährleistungsfrist ist auf jeden Fall vorüber. 
Vielen Dank an alle, die mir geholfen haben.


----------



## DedSec (29. April 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Hallo Freunde, 
die Story geht leider weiter. 
Das Board wurde für rund 30 € von ASUS repariert. Laut Rechnung wurde der ALC1150-GC(A1) MQFN-48 Chip ersetzt.  Problem: Insection Failure (Component COMBO 5Phone JACK+SPDIF/T 25P Damaged/Version error/Chip failed).

System: CPU= Intel 5930K, ASUS X99 Deluxe, SSD Samsung 850 1TB, Netzteil= Corsair AX 850 W RMi,16 GB G.Skill, 3000, RipJaws 4 rot.


Das Board wurde wieder mit den oben aufgeführten Komponenten abschlossen und Windows 10 sollte mittels einer gebrannten ISO installiert werden. 
Beim ersten Versuch fror die Installation während der Installation von Updates ein. Nach dem zweiten Versuch hatte ich alle vier grünen Haken im Installationsmenu, startete neu auf die SSD, doch: Auf dem schwarzen Bildschirm erschien der (englische) Text: Can't read the file, press STRG+ALT+ENTF.
Was soll ich tun?


----------



## micha34 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Neues Installationsmedium anfertigen.
Wenn das BS auf CD vorliegt,kann auch das Laufwerk nicht mehr Ok sein.
Jedenfalls kann da etwas von deiner BS Installationsdatei nicht gelesen werden.

Lade dir von MS das Win10 runter auf einen bootfähigen Stick.
dann sollte das schon passen.


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Meinst Du diese Meldung hier (siehe unten.. kom mit den Anhängen hier nicht klar)?

Wenn ja, dann scheint deine Platte nen Problem zu haben..
Man kann versuchen es via dem Windows-Installationsdatenträger zu fixen:
https://support.microsoft.com/de-de...the-windows-re-to-troubleshoot-startup-issues
mit 
bootrec.exe /fixmbr
bootrec.exe /fixboot
bootrec.exe /scanos
bootrec.exe /rebuildbcd
Falls das nicht will, nochmal auf einer anderen Platte (wie zuvor schon) versuchen.
Klappt das, hat die SSD nen Problem, klappt es nicht, wird weiter gesucht.

Noch eine Frage:
„Beim ersten Versuch fror die Installation während der Installation von Updates ein.“
War der Rechner während der Installation mit dem Internet verbunden? Hab schon Rechner erlebt, die damit ein Problem hatten, warum auch immer. Am besten auch kein Lan-Kable oder Wlan-Stick während der Installation am Rechner haben.. sicher ist sicher


----------



## micha34 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

.sorry


----------



## DedSec (29. April 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*



grasshopper_1975 schrieb:


> Meinst Du diese Meldung hier (siehe unten.. kom mit den Anhängen hier nicht klar)?
> 
> Wenn ja, dann scheint deine Platte nen Problem zu haben..
> Man kann versuchen es via dem Windows-Installationsdatenträger zu fixen:
> ...



Ja, das war der Fall. Beim nächsten Mal deaktiviere ich im BIOS alles, was nicht gebraucht wird (Audio, USB3...) Ich kriege noch die Motten...


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Na ja, wenn Du den Rechner so erstmal installiert bekommst, ist das schonmal die hable Miete... 
Aber wenn nach nem Neustart und Aktivierung von USB3 und Audio wieder Fehler auftretten, dann schmeiss das Board raus..
Ist eh ne Frechheit, wenn Du mich fragst, dir nen repariertes Board anzudrehen.. sowas kann nicht gut gehen...


----------



## DedSec (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Mit dem Media Craetion Tool über einen Stick auf eine nagelneue 970 evo. Windowslogo erscheint, die kleinen weißen Punkte formieren sich zu einem Kreis... und Freeze...   egal, ob  von USB_2 oder USB_3


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Also .. glaub langsam hast Du so ziehmlich alles versucht, was so geht.. 
Ich bin kein Experte, ABER:
wenn dein Board schon repariert wurde und die selben Fehler IMMERNOCH auftauchen, versuch lieber an ein neues Board ran zu kommen...
Wenn es mit dem Windows-Installer schon nicht mehr will bzw. mal wieder nicht will, entweder noch ein Test mit nem Live-System, ob das 
will oder nicht... 
Oder im Bios USB3 und Audio nochmal deaktivieren und erneut versuchen.. Aber so wie es aussieht wird es wohl leider Zeit sich von entweder dem 
Board oder von der gesammten Plattform zu verabschieden.

Man kann da noch so viel Testen, aber wenn die Installation schon Probleme bereitet und das Board bereits repariert wurde.. dann würd ich sagen das wars damit.
Falls du so an der Hardware hängst, neues Board versuchen....

P.S.: Es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn es NICHT am Board hängt.. Aber es geschehen ja immer noch Zeichen und Wunder.


----------



## DedSec (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Habe mir das MSI X99A Gaming 7 (7885-032R) - ComputerBase bestellt. Die CPU taugt hoffentlich noch etwas. Daher soll die X99 er Plattform bleiben.


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Ich drück Dir die Daumen.
Meld Dich mal, ob es jetzt funzt oder nicht


----------



## DedSec (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Hallo Freunde,
heute habe ich mein ASUS X99-Deluxe gegen das MSI X99-Gaming 7 ausgetauscht, um Windows vom DVD-Laufwerk auf eine Samsung 970 evo (500 MB) im UEFI-Mode zu installieren. Die Installation verlief nach der Anzeige auf dem Bildschirm jeweils zu 100%. Nach Umstellung der BOOT-Reihenfolge auf die 970 evo (brandneu) erscheint zwar das blaue Windowslogo, die kleinen weißen Punkte formieren sich zu einem Kreis, aber dann friert das System mit der Fehlermeldung "42/43" (manchmal "41/42") einfach ein.
Bisher habe ich CMOS-reseted und neuestes BIOS installiert,
Die 970 evo vom M2-Steckplatz mittels eines Adapters in einen PCIe-Slot gesteckt,
"fast boot" ausgeschaltet,
alle UBS-3 Port abgeschaltet,
=> Windowsstart wie oben und freeze.
Was kann ich tun?

CPU Intel 5930K,
NVidia 1080,
G.Skill RipJaws 4 rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15Q-16GRR)


----------



## skoberst (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

das klingt fast nach dem win10 version 1803 problem mit SSD´s  

Windows 10: Spring Creators Update 1803 verursacht Probleme mit bestimmten SSDs |
    heise online

versuch mal eine win 10 version 1709  für die installation zu verwenden > evtl. lüppts dann


----------



## DedSec (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Das war noch die 1709er Version, die von einer DVD aus installiert wurde. Windows dürfte auch installiert worden sein, aber der Start gelingt nicht. Falls dies ein Hardwareproblem ist, bleiben noch CPU und Grafikkarte. 
Hätte das Board ein BIOS-Update überstanden, wenn die CPU einen weg hätte?
Ich versuche nun etwas mehr VCore und VRing im Standardbereich zu geben, vielleicht kommt dann Windows zu Start


----------



## SockeTM (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Hi,
selbes Problem hatte ich auch während der Neuinstallation auf eine Corsair M2 SSD und Asus X470 Plus Board. Nachdem ich im Bios den Ramtakt per XMP-Profil geändert hatte lief die Installation glatt durch. Vorher war der Speicher auf "Default" eingestellt. Evtl. Hilfts ja bei dir auch.


----------



## DedSec (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Dank für den Tipp. Ich werde es versuchen.


----------



## DedSec (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 hängt sich bei der Installation auf; Ladebalken bleibt bei 0%*

Ich denke, das Problem gefunden zu haben.
Nachdem ich einen neuen Intel i7 6850K ins System eingesetzt habe, startete Windows 10 ohne Freeze. Sehr wahrscheinlich lag der beschrieben Fehler wohl an dem 5930K. Kurios ist nur, dass

1. diese CPU mehrere BIOS-Flashes anstandslos gemacht,
2. sogar Memtest86 über 10 fehlerfrei lief und
3. mit dieser CPU Windows 10 installiert wurde, das aber nur mit dem 6850K starten wollte.

Da der 5930K schon dreieinhalb Jahre ist, wird wohl nur bei Intel auf Kulanz etwas zu machen sein?
Habt Ihr Tipps?


----------

